# Why so many Mosconi amps up for sale?



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

OK, I'm terribly guilty of buying and selling so I am the wrong person to be asking the question...

...but what has been called one of the Bees Knees of amplifiers...why have there been so many Mosconi amps for sale over the last year and a half?

DIYMA.com - Scientific Car Audio - Truth in Sound Quality - Search Results

I know this form has a lot of members but given the cost of these amps....I am a bit suprised :surprised: to see this many go up for sale.

I think us car audio fanatics are a sick bunch....true obsessive-compulsive disorder buyers and sellers. If an amp is making good power and is clean....why do we get rid of it? I guess there are many out there that are always searching for something better and many hear differences in amps.

Need to hear Mosconi for myself....just this year alone there have been many chances to buy a used one at a much lower cost than new. 

*....just a random thought I decided to post....*


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

happens with a lot of gear on here. for some reason some line or brand suddenly becomes popular for a while for no reason at all. about a year ago there were more pdx amps on here than ebay. same thing happened for a while for the alpine ring rad tweets. massive stuff was all the rage a few months ago but hardly any now. it's all cyclical.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i think it just shows the popularity gained by the product. people here are always changing and swapping  same reason why there is a lot of HAT gear for sale  

as far as it being the bee's knees, i wouldn't put that label on anything at all...true they are my favorite line of amps, but i base that on my OWN PERSONAL expereince and preferences. from a performance, price, cosmetics, ease of installation and reliablity standpoint. 

so perhaps a theory could be that becuase the rumor grows that they are the end all of all amps or something, people buy it thinking it would just magically solve all their issues and make their system sound awesome... and then realize no, that may not have done it, and then try something else that seems to be even more bee's knees 

i say this because i myself was doing this a dozen years ago, i must have bought and sold 30k worth of high end gear over the course of a coupla years, and for a poor college students its a lot. and 99 percent of the gear i end up selling was just because i found the "newest bestest greatest coolest thing"


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> i think it just shows the popularity gained by the product. people here are always changing and swapping  same reason why there is a lot of HAT gear for sale
> 
> as far as it being the bee's knees, i wouldn't put that label on anything at all...true they are my favorite line of amps, but i base that on my OWN PERSONAL expereince and preferences. from a performance, price, cosmetics, ease of installation and reliablity standpoint.
> 
> ...


Maybe so, but going through all those components has tuned your ears and skills to a level that benefits all of us lucky enough to know you.

Thanks for taking one for the team. :thumbsup:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thats not exactly true Bret, most of the stuff i bought and sold just ended up sitting in my closet for the duration that i had them, while mulling over whats "ever better"


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Ah, I see now, you're THAT GUY!

You're the type of guy that just can't take a compliment even though it's valid.

Either that or you're a contrarian pain in the ass. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Flipx99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Already said, people always want to try the newest thing. Give it a while, it will be something else.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> thats not exactly true Bret, most of the stuff i bought and sold just ended up sitting in my closet for the duration that i had them, while mulling over whats "ever better"


See, THAT'S IT RIGHT THERE! To admit that means you are a true recovering addict...I am as well.  I've built so many systems only to sell them off to start another. The last full system I installed just did not meet my expectations and I knew it would take a lot more work ifrom a install standpoint to get things to my likings......so I sold off the gear. Sick, man...just sick! But, I think you answered the question when you said that guys buy gear based on the hype....but when they get it in they realize that the same issues are still present...and it takes more then an expensive amp to solve them.

I am almost ready to start installing the next system....my gear is pretty much in place....yet I have been considering one of these Mosconi amps because the posts keep poping up. Sick, man, just sick! and one of those Mosconi AS 200.4 keeps calling my name.....disgusting!:blush:


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

A nice amp is a nice amp, but likely the audio component in the car that will make the least difference in your system.....assuming an amp you use is not total junk and is large enough to not clip much different than the last one.


----------



## Winno (May 3, 2011)

Maybe people have just forgotten to stop, and listen to the MUSIC.

I have still, my PG Ti's. They're good amps and yes, there are better amps out there. 

At the end of the day though, I realize that greater improvements can be made to my system's performance through tweaking what I already have rather than buying into the thinking that new gear is the answer. 

I went there years ago when I had easy and affordable access to high end home audio gear. I realized what was happening though and sold up and got out for a while and just relied on a very bare bones budget system. 

It helped me ground myself again and learn again that it's really all about music at the end of the day.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Winno said:


> Maybe people have just forgotten to stop, and listen to the MUSIC.....It helped me ground myself again and learn again that it's really all about music at the end of the day.


I think we can close the thread with that reply....very well said and is what it really is all about. No need for a twenty-five page threads about amps sounding different. :thumbsup:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

for me, going through hundreds and hundreds of amps, i kinda value things a bit differently than a typical person.

for me, the priorities are:

1. reliability and resistance to "issues": beyond the simple fact that it wont break, it also needs to run cool under hot and stuffy conditions, resistance to noise is exremely important, and just overall devoid of any type of issues that would cuase the amp to be returned and not used. in this aspect, the mosconis have been stellar. i was sold when i did them in a bmw 335 diesel. in late model bimmers, the car is EMI central, i have seen and experienced the car injecting noise DIRECTLY into an amp circuit board...and not junky amps but good overall amps. The diesel, as you know is even more noisy from an EMI standpoint. when that car was dead silent, i was convinced. reliablity has been stellar, with its active fan cooling, it runs pretty darn cool, good for my type of install.

2. how well am i supported by the manufacturer, is my rep good, are they ready and willing with any technical info? basically i want to feel that i am wanted by the company. for me its always a loyalty thing, if they are loyal to me, then i will do my damnest to be loyal to them. and in this aspect, ORCA and my rep has been endlessly helpful. this is also the reason that while i am technically a dealer for many many brands, you typically seem me use a handful for a vast majority of my builds.

3. how easy and installer friendly is it? how easily is it to plug wires into it and not have a huge length sticking out, how easy is it to make a flush trim panel for it, how easy is it to adjust settings on the amp. in this regard, the Mosconi AS EXCELS! i always like squared flat amps, becuase its easy to work a various different presentations for them, i love the fact that rcfa jacks are recessed so you can butt the amp close to something on the wiring side, i LOVE the fact that all the controsl are on top hidden via covers, so after the amp is nice and installed, you dont need to take anything out to adjust the settings. this is perhaps the most installer friendly amp i have ever used from a wide variety of aspects.

4. how does it look. i enjoy clean and euro chic products, and to me, mosconi is the defintion of that.

5. performance and flexiblity. notice i have this last, becuase I am not going to use a junk amp, so that was never going to part of the equation. but mainly i want three things about the performance of the amp, low noise floor, tons of reserve power, and ability to run at low impedance to give me flexiblity on subwoofers. and again, i feel that the mosconi has been great in all three, i have definitely used other amps that are just as good performance wise, but they usually dont have the same thing for the above four criteria, AND a lot of times they are more expensive. 

thats my take, so no one accuses me of just going after the next new thing with mosconi and its all based on some form of logical explanation


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> for me, going through hundreds and hundreds of amps, i kinda value things a bit differently than a typical person.
> 
> for me, the priorities are:
> 
> ...



Could not agree more with you...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Woosey said:


> Could not agree more with you...


ausgezeichnet! vielen Dank


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Woosey said:


> Could not agree more with you...


I'll 2nd that....best explanation I have read for choosing an amp - thanks Bing. 

(P.S. - I like that saying in your sig....ahhh, interesting )


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> for me, going through hundreds and hundreds of amps, i kinda value things a bit differently than a typical person.
> 
> for me, the priorities are:
> 
> ...


Very nice Bing -If at some point I have a serious change of fate of personal finances...I will be shipping a Corsa Blue Kia Optima SX Turbo your way to have a system installed with some of those Mosconi amps. 

The styling of the amps actually works with this sweet looking car!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v711/WLDock/Kia Optima/OptimaSXCorsaBlueDrivewaySide.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v711/WLDock/Kia Optima/OptimaSXCorsaBlueDrivewaySide3.jpg


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> for me, going through hundreds and hundreds of amps, i kinda value things a bit differently than a typical person.
> 
> for me, the priorities are:
> 
> ...


And to think that your favs used to be DLS Ultimate :mean: shame that you prefer Mosconi  

Kelvin


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

my fav indeed used to be DLS ultimate.

but the main reason i dont like it anymore is rampant online sales.

also, compared to mosconi, they are at virtually the same cost, but the mosconis offer higher power output and easier to integrate cosmetically and eaier to install.

though chances are the dls a4/a5 combo is gonna remain in my car for the remainder of its life


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

WLDock said:


> Very nice Bing -If at some point I have a serious change of fate of personal finances...I will be shipping a Corsa Blue Kia Optima SX Turbo your way to have a system installed with some of those Mosconi amps.
> 
> The styling of the amps actually works with this sweet looking car!
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v711/WLDock/Kia Optima/OptimaSXCorsaBlueDrivewaySide.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v711/WLDock/Kia Optima/OptimaSXCorsaBlueDrivewaySide3.jpg



I envy your car  If they ever come out wth an awd wagon version with the 2.0T, that will indeed by my next car.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

nineball said:


> happens with a lot of gear on here. for some reason some line or brand suddenly becomes popular for a while for no reason at all. about a year ago there were more pdx amps on here than ebay. same thing happened for a while for the alpine ring rad tweets. massive stuff was all the rage a few months ago but hardly any now. it's all cyclical.


We used to call those "forum boners."


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

chad said:


> We used to call those "forum boners."


We still do


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

cobb2819 said:


> We still do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep, it was Arc SE, now Mosconi, next month it will be something else. Acouple neat features, but it didnt stand out as anything special to me.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

WLDock said:


> Very nice Bing -If at some point I have a serious change of fate of personal finances...I will be shipping a Corsa Blue Kia Optima SX Turbo your way to have a system installed with some of those Mosconi amps.
> 
> The styling of the amps actually works with this sweet looking car!
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v711/WLDock/Kia Optima/OptimaSXCorsaBlueDrivewaySide.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v711/WLDock/Kia Optima/OptimaSXCorsaBlueDrivewaySide3.jpg


Indeed, very nicely shaped... Looks like an Europeen car  (hope that's not an insult for you...)

Kelvin


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Yep, it was Arc SE, now Mosconi, next month it will be something else. Acouple neat features, but it didnt stand out as anything special to me.





> Yep, it was cool speakers from Denmark, etc, but now it's every small amp they can slam out of China.



See what I did there?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

chad said:


> See what I did there?


Sure did


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

subwoofery said:


> Indeed, very nicely shaped... Looks like an Europeen car  (hope that's not an insult for you...)
> 
> Kelvin


Wait until you see the new Kia Optima _xxx_ 2-door coupe...I worked on the Kia advertising photo shoot for it a few months back. I offered to provide my services for free if they would let me drive it home from the studio and keep it when we finished the shoot...they didn't go for it, LOL!

Actually, that wouldn't even be possible. It's so sad, but this particular car will actually be crushed/destroyed when they are done with the TV commercial shoot next week.  Usually the new models that we photograph are pre-production...they don't have a VIN #, so by law they must be destroyed when we are done!!! :/ I kissed her goodbye with a tear in my eye when we were done with the shoot, haha.

Besides the exterior, the interior is amazing...you can really see the influence from the Audi designer that Kia hired.  The wheels are killer as well for being factory.

The next week I worked on a shoot for Lincoln's entire line-up, and the entire photo shoot crew agreed that we would all buy that Kia Optima 2-door over any one of the Lincolns we photographed, haha.

Nice car WLDock. 

On topic...

I'm certainly guilty of my share of forum boner buy/try/sell addictions.  Luckily most of the gear has been solid equipment though.

The Mosconi amps do look like they'd be install-friendly...always a big + IMO.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey, that Kia is not my car...that's the car I'm dreaming about. This is my car:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v711/WLDock/300M SPECIAL/P1030399.jpg
Currently undergoing 7Y/100K timing belt/water pump maintenance.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Sometimes "forum boners" actually have good reason, this however, is just another high-end amp. They are good for what they do, but people expect them to do wonders for them, and once they realize they are no different than their previous high-end amps, they put them up for sale.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

WLDock said:


> Hey, that Kia is not my car...that's the car I'm dreaming about. This is my car:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v711/WLDock/300M SPECIAL/P1030399.jpg
> Currently undergoing 7Y/100K timing belt/water pump maintenance.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


Woops, no worries. Nothing wrong with dreaming.  It's a looker. I still want to take the coupe home with me!

Sorry to hear about the maintenance expense, but those are really good things to take care of at that mileage. Hopefully it is preventive maintenance that you're doing! I honestly would also spring for a new radiator while this is being done, or at least have it rod'd out, cleaned and pressure tested.


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> ausgezeichnet! vielen Dank


Super mega affen titten geil


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

bbfoto said:


> I honestly would also spring for a new radiator while this is being done, or at least have it rod'd out, cleaned and pressure tested.


Well, I blew an engine back in '09 and had to sell off an awesome system I was building to help fund the replacement. Then months after, the radiator went and it was replaced. I also dropped the trans pan and replaced the oil and filter and it is shifting much better since. So, I should be good for awhile once I get this current work complete. Still....I think about that Optima.


----------



## ryzaa (Mar 31, 2011)

Upgrading to Gladen Zero amps


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> my fav indeed used to be DLS ultimate.
> 
> but the main reason i dont like it anymore is rampant online sales.


How does that affect the performance of DLS products

The reason why most people buy what is deemed as 'high-end' products is a simple, ingrained notion of; Money = Quality! Needless to say the effect that branding and marketing has on us. In car audio that thinking (Money = Quality!) is limited by various factors, from acoustic issues, to fabrication considerations. 



Winno said:


> Maybe people have just forgotten to stop, and listen to the MUSIC.


Amen!



Winno said:


> At the end of the day though, I realize that greater improvements can be made to my system's performance through tweaking what I already have rather than buying into the thinking that new gear is the answer.
> 
> I went there years ago when I had easy and affordable access to high end home audio gear. I realized what was happening though and sold up and got out for a while and just relied on a very bare bones budget system.
> 
> It helped me ground myself again and learn again that it's really all about music at the end of the day.



The flies never settle on audiophiles! I have to stop myself from going bankrupt. I see a products and think; I'd love to try those. Not because i hate my current system, or that i think its inadequate in any way, but just out of sheer curiosity. But now I'm at the point of looking in peoples cars, searching around for where the speaker pods are, and dreaming of what system i can fit in it. OCD or just Passionate?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

my 3 100.4 will up for sale soon.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

^ please wait for mine to sell first


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

captainscarlett said:


> How does that affect the performance of DLS products
> 
> The reason why most people buy what is deemed as 'high-end' products is a simple, ingrained notion of; Money = Quality! Needless to say the effect that branding and marketing has on us. In car audio that thinking (Money = Quality!) is limited by various factors, from acoustic issues, to fabrication considerations.
> 
> ...


Because i am a dealer for DLS and one time norcal sale rep for the brand? I didnt say the quality went down, i said "...the main reason I DON'T LIKE IT ANYMORE..."


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> Because i am a dealer for DLS and one time norcal sale rep for the brand? I didnt say the quality went down, i said "...the main reason I DON'T LIKE IT ANYMORE..."


That's the internet for you! My distributors are saying much the same thing, _however much its hurts_, unfortunately we don't live in the dark ages anymore. 10, 15 years ago, buying something from China or the U.S. and having it arrive to my door in 5 days would have been a nightmare to organise. Now, it takes a few clicks of the mouse. 

Stupid thing is that I ordered an item within the UK and China on the same day, the item from China (Stax SR-001 MKII earphone system) arrived first! If the local shops aren't stocking what i want, or if its £10, 20, 20 cheaper on the internet, then where are most people going to go? 

The other factor is that customers are limited by whats available in store. I'd love you to have a store that sells DLS products near me, as my DLS speakers blew after a few hours use (heavy use). But I'd love to walk in somewhere and buy DLS or Hybrid or Morel. In my town, the car audio shops are stuck with low rent, budget speakers and that's your lot. I can't imagine DLS selling in a national chain like Halfords.

Halfords | Car Speakers | 6x9 Car Speakers | Car Speaker System


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i think there is a right way to do it and a wrong way, even when taking internet into consideration.

and just giving it to any one who asks for it, which results in uncontrollable internet sells, is not the right way.

but again, thas a different convo, there is actually a thread on here dedicated to that, if you search for DLS


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> i think there is a right way to do it and a wrong way, even when taking internet into consideration.
> 
> and just giving it to any one who asks for it, which results in uncontrollable internet sells, is not the right way.
> 
> but again, thas a different convo, there is actually a thread on here dedicated to that, if you search for DLS


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/industry-shop-talk/102438-what-happened-dls-presence-us.html

But i see almost all car audio retailers using the internet, including ebay. I guess manufacturers just want to shift stock, and although they might claim to have a tight grip on how their products get sold, they obviously don't. Just think in the case of the higher-end brands, that they'd get a bit more ... mainstream for want of a better phrase. 

As for Mosconi, I've rarely heard anything about them in the UK. not seen many reviews. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/123040-mosconi-madness-sale.html:o


----------

